# Going out with a BANG!!!



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Got to hit a private pond in Delaware with a 2 buddies this morning. Ended up bringing home 96 nice size gills. Ice was still good when we left around 1pm but it was popping and cracking a lot. Good way to end it


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Holy Cow! Very nice!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

There's 72 gills in that pile had another 25 in a bucket. That bass was a sweet surprise on 2lb test and small tungsten tipped with red spike


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Enjoy that fish fry!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice job Harvey!


----------

